# Neuer Drucker gesucht



## bennison (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

bin auf der suche nach einem neuen Drucker. Sollte auf jeden Fall ein Tintenstrahldrucker sein. Könnt ihr mir da welche empfehlen, die in den Druckkosten einigermaßen erträglich sind? Habe schon gehört, dass die Canon Drucker (z.b. ip 4600) sehr gut sein sollen. Andererseits habe ich schon gelesen, dass da die Tintenpatronen sehr klein sein sollen und relativ schnell leer sind. Was für Drucker könnt ihr mir denn sonst noch empfehlen?


----------



## derLordselbst (2. Oktober 2009)

Den Canon kann ich empfehlen, davon laufen bei uns in der Firma drei problemlos. Die Tintenkosten sind natürlich viel zu hoch, aber dank Einzelpatronen und Extra-Schwarz für Schrift in Vergleich zu Billig-Druckern erträglich.

Es gibt diverse Möglichkeiten mit Reset-Chips und Nachfüllpatronen die Tintenkosten zu senken. Bei mir war nach intensiver privater Nutzung mit Billigpatronen a´ 50-90 Cent nach 2 Jahren der Druckkopf beim Vorgängermodell hinüber (kostet allein 60,- Euro) und der Fotodruck hat mit Nachrüsttinten eine grausige Qualität.

In der Preisklasse finde ich persönlich den Canon immer noch am empfehlenswerten.


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. Oktober 2009)

Das kann ich bestätigen, hab zwar den iP3300, aber bin seit einem Jahr zufrieden damit.


----------



## bennison (2. Oktober 2009)

Jow denke darauf wirds auch hinauslaufen! Der ip 4500 scheint ja noch ein bisschen Sparsamer zu sein, nur leider kriegt man den ja fast nicht mehr! Und wenn dann für 120€ oder so, was ich zu teuer für so ein "altes" Produkt finde.


----------



## derLordselbst (2. Oktober 2009)

Der ip4500 hat auch schon Patronen mit Chip. Davon haben wir auch einen. Der Kostenunterschied ist nicht gravierend.


----------



## Intelfan (2. Oktober 2009)

Also ich kann den IP 3600 empfehlen. Orginal kosten die Patronen 6€... aber wenn man Patronen ohne Chip nimmt, also wo man die alten Chips nutzen muss, kosten 2€ por Stück und die Qualität leidet nicht. Hab den Drucker für 67€ gekauft, da war er recht neu.


----------



## bennison (3. Oktober 2009)

Was ist denn überhaupt der große Unterschied zwischen den ip 3600 und ip 4600? Hab da jetzt spontan außer der Cd-Druck-Funktion keinen  großen Unterschied gesehen!


----------



## Revoller (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe den Canon MP630 und bin sehr zufrieden. Selbst Fotodrucke und CD Prints sind qualitativ hochwertig. Von den Druckkosten her ist der auch inordnung, bis jetzt habe ich noch den ersten Satz der beim Kauf dabei war drin und drucke fast jede Woche einige Bilder aus. Nach rund 30 DVD Covers und 30 DVD-Prints waren die Farbtanks noch zu 3/4 voll. Der Scanner arbeitet ebenfalls zuverlässig und auch der Duplexdruck geht einwandfrei sofern man den dreh raus hat


----------



## cookiebrandt (4. Oktober 2009)

Also meine Eltern haben den MP390 gehabt (so'n Multifunktionsding) und muss sagen, bin relativ unzufrieden, da der Blatteinzug auch nach jeglichen Reperaturversuchen hinüber war und Scanqualität mit einem mal den Bach runterging (ok, das wird bei dir nicht der Fall sein wenn's nicht da ist ). Die haben jetzt einen Brother MC 680 oder so, funktioniert momentan sehr gut und hat einen Netzwerkanschluss.

Zu dem IP 4500 würde ich mir mal die Rezensionen bei Amazon anschauen...er soll gut sein, wenn er mal funktioniert 

Ich persönlich benutze immer noch meinen HP Deskjet 970Cxi - funktioniert einwandfrei


----------



## bennison (6. Oktober 2009)

Habe jetzt in einem anderen Forum gelesen, dass jemand Probleme mit dem IP 4600 und Win Vista X64 hatte. Ich selber nutze Win 7 x64! Habt ihr da schon was von gehört? Auf der Canon Page steht, das Vista X64 unterstützt wird...


----------



## derLordselbst (7. Oktober 2009)

Da habe ich noch keine Erfahrungen. In der Firma wird nur XP eingesetzt.


----------



## biohaufen (7. Oktober 2009)

Also ich kann den Epson Stylus Photo PX700 kostet zwar 144€ ist aber ein All-in-One Drucker der auch CDs-DVDs bedrucken kann. Druckerpatronen kosten nur 7€ also der Preis geht eigentlich.Außerdem ist die Druckqualität hervorragent.


----------



## bennison (7. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal ein paar negative Eigenschaften aus einer Amazon Kundenrezession die der Drucker zu haben scheint:



> Startzeit:
> Ätzend lange Startzeit, man kann sich getrost einen Kaffee holen bis der Drucker nach dem Einschalten betriebsbereit ist.
> 
> Druckgeschwindigkeit:
> ...




Mich würde nur mal interessieren ob das alles so zutrifft? Können das anderen Besitzer des Gerätes auch bestätigen? Mein Vater ist im Besitz von einem Canon MP 540, bei dem ist mir auch die relativ lange startzeit aufgefallen und das scheinbar bei jedem einschalten des Gerätes erst mal ein Reinigungsvorgang startet. Fände ich nicht so klasse, weil das ja ziemlich viel Tinte verbrauchen soll. Ich bitte mal alle Besitzer des Canon IP 4600 dazu Stellung zu nehmen, wäre ne große Hilfe für meine Kaufentscheidung.


----------



## derLordselbst (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde morgen mal bewusst darauf achten.^^

Die lange Startzeit ist mir bisher noch nicht aufgefallen. Ich schalte den Drucker erst ein. Dann richte ich Papier und stelle Druckvorgaben ein.Dann ist der Drucker auch bereit.

Da die normalen, schnellen Sachen über sehr empfehlenswerte Kyocera-Schwarz-Weiß-Drucker laufen. Deren Druckkosten liegen übrigens ungefähr bei 1,3 Cent pro Seite. Dafür muss man am Anfang 700,- Euro hinlegen...


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. Oktober 2009)

Also den langen Start kenn ich bestätigen. Dort wird der Druckkopf halt gesäubert muß man halt hinnehmen. Die O-Patronen sind natürlich immer teuer, womit sollen die sonst ihren Profit machen. 
Es gibt aber auch Ersatzpatronen anderer Hersteller, zumindest bei meinem iP3300, auf die ich zwar 1 Jahr warten mußte, da die Dritthersteller diese erst entwickelt müssen. Dieses ist auch ein Phänomen bei neuen Druckern, also auch hinzunehmen. Des weiteren gilt auch hier wer billig kauft kauft zweimal, soll heißen man sollte sich nicht beschweren über Druckqualität bei billigem Hochglanzpapier oder billigen Ersatzpatronen, denn wer diese Sachen kauft muß mit Qualitätseinbußen rechnen.


----------



## bennison (8. Oktober 2009)

Hmmm na klasse, hab keinen Bock drauf, die Hälfte meiner Tinte für die Druckkopfreinigung zu opfern. Ist dann wahrscheinlich leer wenn ich den 10 mal einschalte oder so.


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. Oktober 2009)

Also nach 10 mal einschalten ist der garantiert noch nicht alle. 
Außerdem schaltet er sich ja auch erst nach einem Druckbefehl ein und dann auch nicht gleich wieder aus, wenn der Druck beendet ist. Die automatische Druckreinigung hat glaub ich jeder Hersteller, war bei meinen Lexmark- und HP-Druckern auch vorhanden, aber halt nicht so auffällig lang.
Trotzdem kann ich Canon uneingeschränkt empfehlen, war mit den anderen Herstellern halt nicht zufrieden.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2009)

zur not lass den einfach an, der stormbedarf is immer noch billiger als der tintenverbrauch


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. Oktober 2009)

Das kommt natürlich auf sein Druckverhalten an, wenn er 10 Seiten in nem Monat druckt der Drucker aber 24 h am Netz ist, glaub ich ist's wohl eher umgekehrt.


----------



## Mosed (8. Oktober 2009)

Wegen den Druckkosten: Die Originalpatronen sind nicht grade günstig, das stimmt. Das ist aber bei allen Herstellern so. Aber ich kann als fremdtinte Peach empfehlen. hat in Tests sehr gut abgeschnitten und ist deutlich günstiger als die Originalpatronen. Gibt es mit Chip und ohne.

Druckerpatronen, Tintenpatronen und Toner von Peach.

Ich nutze die mit Chips auch in meinem Canon Pixma MX850 und habe nichts zu klagen. Der Chip arbeitet ohne Probleme.


----------



## rabit (8. Oktober 2009)

canon ip2500 ist gut!


----------



## bennison (9. Oktober 2009)

Sehe gerade der Canon ip 4700 steht schon in den Startlöchern und ist teilweise schon verfügbar. Weiß jemand wie der sich von dem ip 4600 unterscheidet?


----------



## derLordselbst (9. Oktober 2009)

Die Unterschiede sind nicht gewaltig:


Es werden die gleichen Patronen wie beim 4600 verwendet
Der Energieverbrauch im Standby ist geringer
Das Drucktempo ist etwas höher
Die Druckqualität ist gleich gut
Das Gehäuse ist jetzt komplett schwarz


----------

